
The Ultimate Cheat Sheet for Reinventing Yourself - rspivak
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2013/12/the-ultimate-cheat-sheet-for-reinventing-yourself-2/
======
killbrad
This is an article like many others, that acts as if you simply work yourself
as hard as possible, you can be successful.

Most will fail, few will succeed with this approach. I'm much happier enjoying
my life, making good money, and spending/saving appropriately.

Stop pretending you're special - you almost certainly aren't. Enjoy your life
for what it is and just enjoy it. You only have one.

~~~
fazkan
Well you probably have reached your year 5, through circumstance or pure luck.
I think this article is for people who have no idea.

I know this articles presents the very cliched aurguments in some cases, but
in other cases it presents somethings of value...

I am not defending this article, but I dont think its that bad...And I do
think people should read it, cause its better than wasting time on fb...

------
dustinlee
I think it's accurate that most will fail and few will succeed. But this is
mostly a result of a small percentage sticking with it much longer than the
rest.

I left my job a corporate job I was unhappy at 7+ years ago. I pursued my
passion for art and design and struggled for years. I often thought I'd made a
huge mistake. In fact, I was sure I had made a mistake. I was the dude living
a pipe dream.

And then just when I thought I was an idiot it all started to work out. It
just took me much longer than I thought. Today I get more fulfillment, more
freedom, and more money doing something I'm passionate about. I'm so glad I
didn't give up.

Is this path right for everyone? No way. But what James says has merit.

------
PhantomGremlin
Needs 2013 in the title.

I encourage people to read some of Altucher's blog. He has a way of making
people "think different".
[http://www.jamesaltucher.com/](http://www.jamesaltucher.com/)

